# New to road cycling



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

So a fried sold me this Cannondale six13 team 1 bike for a nice discount. I have some experience with fixed gear bikes. I'm newer to road cycling. I'm a heavier and muscular rider. Do you guys have any suggestions for equipment/parts changes? Any general advice is welcome as well. Thanks. I'm really liking the bike so far. I've been riding 100-150 miles per week on it. I usually average 18-21 mph for ~20 mile rides. Mainly flat stuff. The group set is dura ace. The frame is co-molded carbon/alloy. It weighs around 16lbs.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

nothing I see needs changing... it is all nice stuff...if the fit is good, just ride the crap out of it.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

obed said:


> nothing I see needs changing... it is all nice stuff...if the fit is good, just ride the crap out of it.


The friend I bought it from is the kind that would only get nice equipment. But it is about 9-10 years old so I thought I'd ask. For $500 for the bike I wouldn't mind spending on any upgrades it could use. I have those chinese carbon wheels on and they've been fine for me. I have the original Mavic ksyrium wheels too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> The friend I bought it from is the kind that would only get nice equipment. But it is about 9-10 years old so I thought I'd ask. For $500 for the bike I wouldn't mind spending on any upgrades it could use. I have those chinese carbon wheels on and they've been fine for me. I have the original Mavic ksyrium wheels too.


That's more than enough to get you started and going for a good while to be honest. If you want to play around with some stuff, I really would say take a look at some of the highly rated carbon seatposts and or saddles that might add a little more comfort or wider tires, etc. I personally like Specialized saddles and seatposts a lot. You could try some different bar tape like lizardskins, etc just for kicks. In essence, you really can focus on the finer points for the fun of it, because he sold you a bike that covers all of your basics really well. I do recommend investing in a fit session if you haven't. It should cost around $100 and it can be helpful and also result in avoiding injuries. Other than that, yeah ride that thing until it begs for mercy. You are textbook example of what most beginners should do. Just get a bike you like for $1000 or less (new or used) and focus on riding for a year or two at least and then upgrade once you have some experience and know what you want. Nice job.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> That's more than enough to get you started and going for a good while to be honest. If you want to play around with some stuff, I really would say take a look at some of the highly rated carbon seatposts and or saddles that might add a little more comfort or wider tires, etc. I personally like Specialized saddles and seatposts a lot. You could try some different bar tape like lizardskins, etc just for kicks. In essence, you really can focus on the finer points for the fun of it, because he sold you a bike that covers all of your basics really well. I do recommend investing in a fit session if you haven't. It should cost around $100 and it can be helpful and also result in avoiding injuries. Other than that, yeah ride that thing until it begs for mercy. You are textbook example of what most beginners should do. Just get a bike you like for $1000 or less (new or used) and focus on riding for a year or two at least and then upgrade once you have some experience and know what you want. Nice job.



Thanks. It already has a carbon seatpost. Everything is carbon but the stem. I was going to go to a LBS and check out some saddles. I'm pretty comfortable on mine right now though. I've already gone to 25mm tires. On the wide rims the tires actually measure 27mm. In the future I want to look into getting a power meter. I'm using a giro revel helmet, any sense getting a synthe or one of the top end ones? I took the bike in for a tuneup after I bought it and they were kind enough to briefly look at my fit. I needed to move the seat a little lower but they said they didn't see anything else that would be off by much. When I did lookup some possible upgrades, it seems like most of the compenents on the bike would cost quite a lot to get any real upgrade. It was a $5k+ bike when new with the few upgrades he did. The frame actually has very few miles on it. A LBS accidentally cracked the seat tube and cannondale provided a replacement frame.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Also, I forgot to ask. What parts should I be monitoring for wear? I've already replaced the chain and casette.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> Thanks. It already has a carbon seatpost. Everything is carbon but the stem. I was going to go to a LBS and check out some saddles. I'm pretty comfortable on mine right now though. I've already gone to 25mm tires. On the wide rims the tires actually measure 27mm. In the future I want to look into getting a power meter. I'm using a giro revel helmet, any sense getting a synthe or one of the top end ones? I took the bike in for a tuneup after I bought it and they were kind enough to briefly look at my fit. I needed to move the seat a little lower but they said they didn't see anything else that would be off by much. When I did lookup some possible upgrades, it seems like most of the compenents on the bike would cost quite a lot to get any real upgrade. It was a $5k+ bike when new with the few upgrades he did. The frame actually has very few miles on it. A LBS accidentally cracked the seat tube and cannondale provided a replacement frame.


Sorry man, but given all of that, you really don't have any worthy upgrades. You got a super deal. It looks pretty sweet for an older bike as well. Just ride it and don't even worry about upgrading. I am actually holding out and salivating as I wait for the new Cannondale Caad12 to come out. I am passing on carbon to go with that as my next purchase and can't wait. I plan to add a gravel grinder/adventure bike as soon as I can like the new lefty forked bike Cannondale is releasing or more likely a Norco Search (because I need to keep the price as low as possible) and call it a day for a long while. I was planning to do a Synapse and Caad10 combo, but money got tight for a bit and I heard about new Caad12. Again, that's just a great first road bike. Any plans to race or try a gran fondo or a century or do you just like cruising along enjoying a bit of nature and a good workout?


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> Sorry man, but given all of that, you really don't have any worthy upgrades. You got a super deal. It looks pretty sweet for an older bike as well. Just ride it and don't even worry about upgrading. I am actually holding out and salivating as I wait for the new Cannondale Caad12 to come out. I am passing on carbon to go with that as my next purchase and can't wait. I plan to add a gravel grinder/adventure bike as soon as I can like the new lefty forked bike Cannondale is releasing or more likely a Norco Search (because I need to keep the price as low as possible) and call it a day for a long while. I was planning to do a Synapse and Caad10 combo, but money got tight for a bit and I heard about new Caad12. Again, that's just a great first road bike. Any plans to race or try a gran fondo or a century or do you just like cruising along enjoying a bit of nature and a good workout?


I'm still fairly young at 24 years old so I guess the future is still open, but I doubt much racing is in my futur. At least races that involve climbing. I'm always going to be 200+lbs unless I lose muscle. Are there Clydesdale divisions like in triathlons? I can sprint fairly well and I've been enjoying trying to KOM some strava segments.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Over time, your entire drivetrain can eventually wear out, but you probably have a bunch of time before you have to buy new shifters, crankset, etc. You should have your cables checked once a year or so. All of that stuff will hold up even longer if you get them serviced and clean and/or lubricate them regularly. Handlebars and seatposts, wheels, and tires have a shelf life as well, but it's fairly long, so just give your bike a look over regularly when your cleaning it and have it serviced/tuned up once a year or so. Shifting cables, tires, tubes, and bar tape are probably a good place to invest some cash, since cyclists replace those items regularly.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> I'm still fairly young at 24 years old so I guess the future is still open, but I doubt much racing is in my futur. At least races that involve climbing. I'm always going to be 200+lbs unless I lose muscle. Are there Clydesdale divisions like in triathlons? I can sprint fairly well and I've been enjoying trying to KOM some strava segments.


If racing interests you, crits may be your thing. They are flat, fast, and muscularity isn't as much of a liability. You will need to build your endurance and cycling strength up though.... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8Z5n0NX74s


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> If racing interests you, crits may be your thing. They are flat, fast, and muscularity isn't as much of a liability. You will need to build your endurance and cycling strength up though....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8Z5n0NX74s


Yeah, I think that'd be the only racing I would try to get into. That matches the kind of riding I'd like to train for. My fiancé and I have talked about doing some sprint triathlons too.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> Yeah, I think that'd be the only racing I would try to get into. That matches the kind of riding I'd like to train for. My fiancé and I have talked about doing some sprint triathlons too.


Makes sense. Marcotte, the national champ last year used to be a body builder, so there's hope... :thumbsup:


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> Makes sense. Marcotte, the national champ last year used to be a body builder, so there's hope... :thumbsup:


That's encouraging. I thought my 29" thighs would just be awkward anywhere except a velodrome.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Thanks for all the help by the way.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> That's encouraging. I thought my 29" thighs would just be awkward anywhere except a velodrome.


The transition can be made:

Q&A with Eric Marcotte - USA Cycling

I also hear Barry Bonds is a very serious cyclist these days as well. Their bodies have leaned out a bit, but they kept their muscularity and do fine with it.

MTCCLR » Barry Bonds Cycling


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> Thanks for all the help by the way.


No problem at all, it's what we do around here when were not too busy giving each other a really hard time, lol.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That's a really nice bike for five hundy.

Two things: 

1: Invest in a fit. It's pretty much imperitive if you're going to do any kind of serious riding.
2: Are those carbon rims clichers or tubs? If they're tubulars, I'd invest in a nice clincher wheelset, carbon or not.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> That's encouraging. I thought my 29" thighs would just be awkward anywhere except a velodrome.



About 15 year back when my thighs got to 27.5" I was having comfort problems with the shorts leg bands. Always was to tight and not particularly comfortable.
Are you having similar issues?

I rode a Six13 30 miles earlier, just got back a while ago. I find it to be one crazy smooth and comfortable MammaJamma..


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

robt57 said:


> About 15 year back when my thighs got to 27.5" I was having comfort problems with the shorts leg bands. Always was to tight and not particularly comfortable.
> Are you having similar issues?
> 
> I rode a Six13 30 miles earlier, just got back a while ago. I find it to be one crazy smooth and comfortable MammaJamma..


 It is definitely a joy to ride. Yeah, all the shorts feel tight but I've gotten used to it. They are long enough that they don't go around my widest part. The thickness in my legs is higher up than normal I think.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

robdamanii said:


> That's a really nice bike for five hundy.
> 
> Two things:
> 
> ...


They are clinchers. I was pretty cautious with them at first. They seem to be doing great with the black prince pads though.


----------



## MS150Rider66 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wesquire said:


> Thanks. It already has a carbon seatpost. Everything is carbon but the stem. I was going to go to a LBS and check out some saddles. I'm pretty comfortable on mine right now though. I've already gone to 25mm tires. On the wide rims the tires actually measure 27mm. In the future I want to look into getting a power meter. I'm using a giro revel helmet, any sense getting a synthe or one of the top end ones? I took the bike in for a tuneup after I bought it and they were kind enough to briefly look at my fit. I needed to move the seat a little lower but they said they didn't see anything else that would be off by much. When I did lookup some possible upgrades, it seems like most of the compenents on the bike would cost quite a lot to get any real upgrade. It was a $5k+ bike when new with the few upgrades he did. The frame actually has very few miles on it. A LBS accidentally cracked the seat tube and cannondale provided a replacement frame.


Wow! You really got your monies worth on your investment! Not only did your friend give you a good price, but your LBS guy accidentlly got you a NEW FRAME! Thats what I call a real deal! Enjoy it alot.Don,t forget some good light's for your night riding,be safe.Ride on.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Andre Greipel is another big guy that does big things if you are ever looking for more inspiration. He's actually a pretty good climber given his size.

Ster ZLM Toer GP Jan van Heeswijk 2015: Stage 2 Results | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

MS150Rider66 said:


> Wow! You really got your monies worth on your investment! Not only did your friend give you a good price, but your LBS guy accidentlly got you a NEW FRAME! Thats what I call a real deal! Enjoy it alot.Don,t forget some good light's for your night riding,be safe.Ride on.


I think I worded it poorly. The LBS cracked his frame and got it replaced a couple years ago. However, he put few miles on it after that. Still, the whole bike looks new still. It was well taken care of.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Also, I've always wondered what makes someone a TT specialist? Wouldn't the best riders just be the best time trialists?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> Also, I've always wondered what makes someone a TT specialist? Wouldn't the best riders just be the best time trialists?


It's kind of like running in that there is specialization that fits different body types and interests. TT guys often have a track background, may be a bit bigger, and are powerful. Check out Fabian Cancellara and Tony Martin. They are not typically great climbers, though Tony Martin is pretty decent for his size. Ultimately it's a skillset and the great ones devote a lot of time to being good at it. GC guys need to be pretty good at it as well if they want to win the overall in stage races.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Rashadabd said:


> It's kind of like running in that there is specialization that fits different body types and interests. TT guys often have a track background, may be a bit bigger, and are powerful. Check out Fabian Cancellara and Tony Martin. They are not typically great climbers, though Tony Martin is pretty decent for his size. Ultimately it's a skillset and the great ones devote a lot of time to being good at it. GC guys need to be pretty good at it as well if they want to win the overall in stage races.


But to me that sounds like the sprinters should dominate the TTs. Why isn't peter sagan one of the top in that aspect?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Wesquire said:


> But to me that sounds like the sprinters should dominate the TTs. Why isn't peter sagan one of the top in that aspect?


I think it comes down to focus and where they place their energy when it comes to training. Some sprinters and spring classics guys are good time trialists, but they often are more pure power red twitch muscle fiber guys and great TTs require a tremendous amount of endurance as well. The best in the world tend to have both (Martin and Cancellara or Bradley Wiggins for example). True sprinters just kind of hang on in stages (usually at the back) until the race is brought back together and their leadout trains usher them to the front for the bunch sprint. Time triaists and many classics guys tend to be the sort that can climb a little bit better and ride away from the peloton on a solo effort and maybe stay away and win. They are equally as explosive, but they can sustain it for a long time (not just a short bunch sprint at the end). Getting there takes a lot of practice, training, and time spent in the wind tunnel. It's easier to see than it is to explain. Find a good week long stage race or grand tour on YouTube like Criterium du Dauphine, Tour de Suisse, the Giro, Tour of California, Paris Nice, etc. and watch each of the stages including the TT and it will start to make sense after a while. I didn't get the whole TT thing or why it is even part of stage races at all in the beginning either.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

That's a nice bike and you got a good deal. I wouldn't buy any new parts for a while. Just ride it. If you the urge to buy something then maybe a bike computer with cadence if you don't already have one. When you went to the LBS and they checked the fit did they look at your wrists on the brake hoods? The look kind of high up on the bars from the pictures you posted. Normally I would expect them to be lower, i.e. closer to parallel with the ground. With your hands on the hoods there should be no bend in your wrists.


----------



## Wesquire (May 27, 2015)

Social Climber said:


> That's a nice bike and you got a good deal. I wouldn't buy any new parts for a while. Just ride it. If you the urge to buy something then maybe a bike computer with cadence if you don't already have one. When you went to the LBS and they checked the fit did they look at your wrists on the brake hoods? The look kind of high up on the bars from the pictures you posted. Normally I would expect them to be lower, i.e. closer to parallel with the ground. With your hands on the hoods there should be no bend in your wrists.


Hmm. I'll check that when I get home from work. Thanks.


----------

